# Pic's of our newest functional and decorative project.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I got some help on painting furniture in the painting part of this forum
a couple of weeks ago. Thanks guys.
I designed a new end table that is both functional and decorative. 
It's a charging station end table. 

I originally planned on painting
the whole thing red. First I stained the box, then gave it two coats
of craft paint. Then I used semi gloss poly...and didn't like it, (to shiny)
so I sanded it down and painted it red again. I finished it off with four
coats of butchers wax...( wax on, wax off :wink2 Two coats on day one
then two coats the next day. I achieved the soft luster that I wanted.

At first, I planned on having the trim on the box in dark walnut, after
cutting all the walnut, including the key and backplate, I didn't like
the walnut, it was too dark. So we did it over in oak. 

When the box was completed we started the table. After the table 
was stained, ( and I was about to paint it) 
I love it so much with the red box -- on top of the stained
table, that I decided to just leave it stained with a little red trim under
the table top. 

The wood is all recycled ( former church kneelers)
The only thing we purchased was the craft paint for 1.49 ...we had
all the other hardware on hand. 

Here are two pics of the inside of the charging box.
This is the inside of the box...It holds my mini IPad, and two kindles,
and an exterior battery charger. (my regular IPad is never put away) 

This is the inside of the box with the flip top open.
in the back is a large 2" hole for the lighting strip plug and also
the cord for my Regular iPad to come out. Also the large hole
allows some air circulation.

well, I guess I have to post one pic at a time? stay tuned...:smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the box with the flip top open. The 6 foot IPad cord that's coming out
on the right -- wraps around the arm of my sofa and is not visable...
it's always handy, as I often have it charging while I'm using it.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the charging station box

I painted it red, to bring out the red in the carpet, plus I have a
red chair in the room.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Close up of the box...

Table pics are next. oops, I loaded the wrong pic. oh, well!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The table in front of my blanket, so that you can see the detail.
I painted my whittled bird to match, plus the trim under the
table top (another after thought) I painted red.

The table has three coats of semi gloss poly.

My original thought was to have a shelf on the bottom,
but I changed it to a criss cross -- in order to add the bird.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is how we did the under neith part of the table.
to the left is the table top,
it's four pieces of oak glued together.

I'll be back with the two pieces together.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The two pieces together.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I gathered inspiration from the carpet, that's why I did the red
instead of staining the entire piece.

the next pic will be where it's home is! :smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It was hard to get a good shot because of the surrounding windows
lighting it up. It looks really nice in this spot; and functional
as well, cause it's right next to me.

Hope you like it, comments welcomed. 

my hands are still numb from all the hand sanding on
that hard oak -- for the key and back plates for the latch lock... 

Joann


----------



## CompleteW&D (Sep 4, 2015)

Beautiful.... and although a fan of oak for sure, I absolutely LOVE walnut.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Complete...We love walnut too...we made our kitchen 
table in walnut, as well as a walnut bird cage for our love bird,
that's in the kitchen too...We also made two chairs for the kitchen
out of oak, however, I stained them to look like walnut, 
to match the walnut table and bird cage.

We also sanded this good will chair down and stained it to 
look like walnut. This chair is in the same room. 
I had my heart set on painting this charging statuion blue,
but, after looking at the red on the chair decided to do it red.

This is Max giving it a test drive just after we finished 
re-upholstering it. :smile:

Now, I'm going to paint some red into the lamp on the left! :vs_bulb:
just got that idea! 
Joann


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

VERY nice. and you have a beautiful home there :smile: (what i can see of it)


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

You are so talented!


----------



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

Awesome work! I love the coloring options.

Have you thought about getting a lamp to match the overall scheme?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No new lamp, I'm very attached to that lamp. I painted the
flowers red instead.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Dog has his very own wing back chair....:smile:


----------



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

ktkelly said:


> Dog has his very own wing back chair....:smile:


That's more wing back chairs then I have! :vs_mad:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, necessity is the Mother of invention :vs_bulb: 
Since we built this charging
table, I lost my little end table that the phone was on. 
So, we cut a little piece of oak, screwed it to the bottom of the table
in the back, then double faced the phone to it. It's below the top
of the box so that it's not visable from the front. 

Right now the phone is plugged into the wall, but I plan on plugging it into
the box tomorrow.


----------

